# Run Away! It's ParkerBot!



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a sneak peek at the new prop I built for my Servo Magazine column. I used a robot chassis from ServoCity which I used as the platform to mount a home made spider. His head lifts up and his pincers work. I added 3 pairs of led's to help light him up. He's controlled by a wireless transmitter and should put a scare into a trick or treater or two!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

IThat is cool, looking forward to the video. I have got to my subscription done  is it on a car chassis?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that's really cool

spider-car, spider-car...friendly neighborhood spider-car 

does he spit water or silly string?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

some stiff competition out there...just saw this one :0


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Also looking forward to the video...looking good!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Halstaff - Nope, noooo, uh uh, no way would I not pee my pants if that thing came at me. Just sayin'. 

You definitely must get video of it in action...scare action that is.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cool Steve!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

heresjohnny said:


> IThat is cool, looking forward to the video. I have got to my subscription done  is it on a car chassis?


Thanks everyone!
We're planning on doing the video tonight and I'll post it as soon as it's finished.
I used the Scout Robot Kit from ServoCity for the chassis - https://www.servocity.com/html/scout_robot_kit__637138_.html#.VZwGTrXwO18


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I predict some hilarious (for the viewer) responses to that creature:jol:


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a picture of the completed chassis with the lift and gripper mechanisms added.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking mean Steve...your spider is gonna be cool.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the video teaser of ParkerBot on the prowl!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love him!
Bad A$$!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My dog would either run in fear or joyfully give chase to that:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think you can count on screams and wet pants


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is just wonderful. It looks like it really books! It should be a hoot to follow some TOTs with that little guy.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
I am really happy I redesigned him to be lighter so that he stayed speedy. It made a big difference.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Awesome! Now all you have to do is to get the legs to move back and fro when the wheels turn!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! ParkerBot was a real hit on Halloween. It was a blast as I could either race after someone or slowly sneak up on them. Since my entire haunt is set up to trigger with sensors, I usually don't have the opportunity to directly interact with the kids. ParkerBot will definitely return in 2016!


----------



## Malaki (Sep 25, 2015)

Looking great, any reaction vids??


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't get any video as I was all by myself and having too much fun controlling the spider.


----------

